# Move to Rota/Chipiona



## outback94yj (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife and I spent several years in Rota back in 1990-1993 era. I am now retired from the military and considering moving to Spain. We want to live in the Rota area (Chipiona, etc). Are there any ideas on areas to live? Are there any benefits for retired military from the Naval Base there (medical, shopping)?
We appreciate and look forward to everyone's input on this forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I've given your post its own title, which will encourage more answers

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

outback94yj said:


> My wife and I spent several years in Rota back in 1990-1993 era. I am now retired from the military and considering moving to Spain. We want to live in the Rota area (Chipiona, etc). Are there any ideas on areas to live? Are there any benefits for retired military from the Naval Base there (medical, shopping)?
> We appreciate and look forward to everyone's input on this forum.


It's a lovely area - I live not too far away. Rota and Chipi are summer places, very crowded in July and August and a bit dead in the winter (though that might not be a problem for you if you're looking for peace and quiet). I would also recommend you look at El Puerto de Santa Maria, which is a larger city with more amenities. But that whole coast is beautiful.

I'm afraid I can't answer your question about what material benefits you might get from the base, but I know there are quite a few ex-US military who have retired to the area so hopefully one of them will see this and be able to advise you.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's a lovely area - I live not too far away. Rota and Chipi are summer places, very crowded in July and August and a bit dead in the winter (though that might not be a problem for you if you're looking for peace and quiet). I would also recommend you look at El Puerto de Santa Maria, which is a larger city with more amenities. But that whole coast is beautiful.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't answer your question about what material benefits you might get from the base, but I know there are quite a few ex-US military who have retired to the area so hopefully one of them will see this and be able to advise you.


Hola

By choice I would buy in Sanlucar de Barrameda, with its gorgeous beach and pedestrianised precinct - If I didn´t live in Chiclana then Sanlucar would be my choice 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> By choice I would buy in Sanlucar de Barrameda, with its gorgeous beach and pedestrianised precinct - If I didn´t live in Chiclana then Sanlucar would be my choice
> 
> Davexf


A beautiful place indeed, and some fantastic seafood! But El Puerto has better transport links (including a railway station) and a nice modern hospital.


----------

